# Twenty Year Old Male Sexually Assaulted by Two Girls at McDonalds



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2009)

> RICHMOND, TX (KTRK) -- A college student says he was sexually abused by two female employees at a local fast food restaurant. Now he says the sheriff's department is not taking him seriously.
> 
> It's not a claim you hear often -- a man who says he was sexually attacked by women, while just trying to order food. It reportedly happened at a McDonald's in Richmond.
> 
> ...


Then remained idle since well he had no use.

Its pretty fucked up how the cops reacted to this, I feel a law suite coming on.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 14, 2009)

This man needs some


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

> He said, "I was telling them to stop, telling them I have a girlfriend."
> 
> "I didn't even get to finish my meal," he recalled.




The man is gay, not only that but a pussy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2009)

sad how polarized things are in society, and women say feminism is okay


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2009)

Hell if they did it to me I would sue the shit out of them, what's better getting laid by too fat girls (the girl they showed on the news was big) or getting a shit load of money.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn what is with all these crazy chicks lately? I feel bad for that man, if he didn't want to fuck them, he didn't want to fuck them


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 14, 2009)

He is about to get paid out the ass


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm trying to make sense of the thread title.

Anyway that guy must be one of the most loyal guys in the world.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe, but he'd have to sue McDonald's. 

Suing McDonald's workers... not a great idea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Maybe, but he'd have to sue McDonald's.
> 
> Suing McDonald's workers... not a great idea.



You Sue McDonald's, never the workers. Its the employers responsibility.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yet another reason to despise fat chicks.  He should have brought a stungun.


----------



## master bruce (Jul 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The man is gay, not only that but a pussy.



my thoughts exactly.

what kind of man complains about 2 hot latin thick juicy firey sexy spanish chicks jumping on him and wanting to suck syrup off his sack??!?!?!?!?!??!!\



Omg I the only play I get at a restaraunt is when I flirt with the cashier and she usually either passes me her number or throws extra crap in my bag while her manager isn't looking.


I'd love to have the chick just jump on my balls and go ape wild(halle berry from monster ball.)


that dude is freaking homo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Yet another reason to despise fat chicks.  He should have brought a stungun.





master bruce said:


> my thoughts exactly.
> 
> what kind of man complains about 2 hot latin thick juicy firey sexy spanish chicks jumping on him and wanting to suck syrup off his sack??!?!?!?!?!??!!\
> 
> ...



I mistakenly read bruce's comment as Space Cowboy's


----------



## Juno (Jul 14, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> sad how polarized things are in society, and women say feminism is okay



You do realise that part and parcel of undermining the agency of women is not taking them seriously when they commit crimes, right? Feminists are the ones fighting for male victims of sexual assault to be taken as seriously as female victims and decrying double standards like this, yet how many guys in this thread just guffawed like prats over the idea of two women sexually assaulting a man?


----------



## Maximo (Jul 14, 2009)

This guy is not just a pussy but he sucks as a man. 
Never flirt with girls you dont want to have sex with, rule n1 in flirting. Plus - never flirt with other girls if you already have a grilfriend, rule n2.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 14, 2009)

avraell said:


> lol, teenage girls. I am sorry, but some people need to not be such pussies.



well think about his options he could either do what he did and leave and be attacked as he was...or he could defend him self and have everyone who is calling him a pussy now call him a jerk for hurting girls...he was dammed either way but anyways these girls should be locked up cause if it was two guys there would be no question as to what would happen to them.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 14, 2009)

Not exactly all girls working at McDonald's are pretty.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 14, 2009)

NU-KazeKage said:


> well think about his options he could either do what he did and leave and be attacked as he was...or he could defend him self and have everyone who is calling him a pussy now call him a jerk for hurting girls...he was dammed either way but anyways these girls should be locked up cause if it was two guys there would be no question as to what would happen to them.


If it was two guys the anti gay community would be up in arms......


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

NU-KazeKage said:


> well think about his options he could either do what he did and leave and be attacked as he was...or he could defend him self and have everyone who is calling him a pussy now call him a jerk for hurting girls...he was dammed either way but anyways these girls should be locked up cause if it was two guys there would be no question as to what would happen to them.



They were fat chicks, nobody was going to call him a jerk.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> They were fat chicks, nobody was going to call him a jerk.



lol i guess fatties dont count


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 14, 2009)

poor guy. what a couple of little bitches.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 14, 2009)

Why can't this ever happen to me


----------



## hammer (Jul 14, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Why can't this ever happen to me



they are fat and teenagers

do not want to old


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> They were fat chicks, nobody was going to call him a jerk.



It all makes sense now.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 14, 2009)

hammer said:


> they are fat and teenagers
> 
> do not want to old



Fat or Thick? And were they over the age of consent?


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2009)

The Mexicans must have heard about the new prop in Cali to cut off support to illegal born children. They gotta beat the clock.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 14, 2009)

> Smith said, "They threw caramel syrup on my pants."


wow. i wonder what they would do if they had some apples with that 
***************************
the whole things probably true, why would a 20 yr old tell a story that could demean his manhood. Just think if they were fat and ugly girls


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

WTF was caramel syrup doing @ McDonalds?


----------



## KFC (Jul 15, 2009)

Black Drako said:


> I'm trying to make sense of the thread title.
> 
> Anyway that guy must be one of the most loyal guys in the world.



Well, if they're ugly as fuck, that can be one hell of a boost to your loyalty.


----------



## hammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Fat or Thick? And were they over the age of consent?



age of consent?

to old do not want


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 15, 2009)

...woah, it looked like one girl bit a chunk out of him on his back 
MiderT: you never had apples and dip b4? at mcd


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> WTF was caramel syrup doing @ McDonalds?



I assumed it was a metaphor


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

Red Queen;24331941MiderT: you never had apples and dip b4? at mcd[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I didn't even know they had apples, I'm not a frequent of McDonalds, bad for the health.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 15, 2009)

Why caramel syrup?

I prefer honey


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 15, 2009)

apples arent bad for your health... i guess if your a banana, you would wanna eat anything in your category :ho


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 15, 2009)

> "I didn't even get to finish my meal,"



WTH...This is absolutely terrible


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

Red Queen said:


> apples arent bad for your health... i guess if your a banana, you would wanna eat anything in your category :ho



The pesticides sprayed on the apples.  Trusting things from McDonalds is a no-no

My banana is all=naturale


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 15, 2009)

Apples have worms.

Bananas just get bruised


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 15, 2009)

I just wonder what those hispanic girls look like.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL he got bit 

getting hurt during sex turns me off


----------



## God Movement (Jul 15, 2009)

Stupid fat chicks, they never learn!


----------



## Neco (Jul 15, 2009)

McDonalds: Now featuring pussy with every meal.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 15, 2009)

That luck sob.

Unless they were ugly.


----------



## Kiyoka (Jul 15, 2009)

O_o lol? That's odd


----------



## Noitora (Jul 15, 2009)

Didn't even get to finish his meal.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 15, 2009)

He needs to be more assertive when chicks start teasing him like that. If an chick poured syrup on me you and say "Bitch, your fucking my shit up get the fuck off me Im taken."

Id be pissed too if some chicks poored shit on my pants then stole some of my CDs in my car but I wouldnt be a little fricken pussy and run away like this guy did.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 15, 2009)

Juno said:


> You do realise that part and parcel of undermining the agency of women is not taking them seriously when they commit crimes, right? Feminists are the ones fighting for male victims of sexual assault to be taken as seriously as female victims and decrying double standards like this, yet how many guys in this thread just guffawed like prats over the idea of two women sexually assaulting a man?



This.
Seriously people, what's wrong with you? You say all that tough shit about him being lucky because two girls assaulted him but in reality you wouldn't have found it _that_ nice.
 at most responses here


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jul 15, 2009)

Most of the responses in this thread are fucking retarded. Obviously posted by sexually frustrated boys who feel that allowing yourself to be demeaned is ok if wind up getting your dick wet.

A Man not wanting to have sex does not emasculate him in any way nor does it mean he is homosexual.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 15, 2009)

i have a feeling someone is about to get alot of money


----------



## Naruto (Jul 15, 2009)

A 20 year old man who couldn't fend off a couple of teenage girls?

1) I see no mention of them being armed

2) The cop says the alleged victim is having just as much fun as the girls are in the recording

3) He undid one of the girl's pants

Isn't it obvious that this guy is full of shit?


----------



## Jesus (Jul 15, 2009)

This thread and double standards...
very disgusting.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 15, 2009)

Guys can't get raped, get over it  (except by fat/ugly chicks of course )


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 15, 2009)

Sad thing is the guy won't even be able to prove it; it's easier to prove if a woman has been sexually assaulted; but for a guy it's a lot harder to prove that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2009)

he sounds like he just stole the plot of a porn movie


----------



## impersonal (Jul 15, 2009)

Damon Max said:


> This guy is not just a pussy but he sucks as a man.
> Never flirt with girls you dont want to have sex with, rule n1 in flirting. Plus - never flirt with other girls if you already have a grilfriend, rule n2.



What a load of bullshit, you guys all sound like you're living in the middle ages. Machist retards.


----------



## Orion (Jul 15, 2009)

Naruto said:


> A 20 year old man who couldn't fend off a couple of teenage girls?
> 
> 1) I see no mention of them being armed
> 
> ...



1)Why the hell does a perp have to be armed for it to be sexual assault?

2)The same cops who didn't take him seriously at all right from the start and still havn't released the footage.

3)The girl undid her own pants


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 15, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> This man needs some



So what if the situation was reversed and two Mexican guys were bullying and terrorizing a young white girl sexually? The conservative cops would have probably bludgeoned them to death. Just another example of the double standard.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 15, 2009)

master bruce said:


> what kind of man complains about 2 hot latin thick juicy firey sexy spanish chicks jumping on him and wanting to suck syrup off his sack??!?!?!?!?!??!!\


The kind of man who does not want to cheat on his girlfriend.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Why caramel syrup?
> 
> I prefer honey



Caramel sundaes.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hell if they did it to me I would sue the shit out of them, what's better getting laid by too fat girls (the girl they showed on the news was big) or getting a shit load of money.



Getting a huge amount of money from families that are probably middle class? Probably not...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 15, 2009)

> "I didn't even get to finish my meal," he recalled.



 What a horrible experience.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 15, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> This man needs some



So what if the situation was reversed and two Mexican guys were bullying and terrorizing a young white girl sexually? The conservative cops would have probably bludgeoned them to death. Just another example of the double standard.


----------



## ez (Jul 15, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> He is about to get paid out the ass



yea, probably, but it doesn't make him any less of a wimp.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 15, 2009)

Who cares if he's a "wimp?"

Listen..you guys have such a skewed perspective. It doesn't matter if he could have physically left or fought them off. The point is that in a civil society people shouldn't HAVE to fight other people off. You should be able to go out to eat without having people grabbing at your junk regardless of what gender you are. While it's obviously more physically menacing for a young girl to be groped or assaulted by a group of men, the opposite situation is no less abusive or any less a violation of personal rights. He should be able to enjoy his food in peace without HAVING TO fight back.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm too kind to women. Real or otherwise.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 15, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> sad how polarized things are in society, and women say feminism is okay


What are talking about? Real feminism is about women (_and men_) having equality in society. It's just nowadays people like to use the word as a straw man insult, referring to only the extreme minority, or rather a stereotype of the "worst kind of feminist," and then say that there's no real discrimination against women anymore, so it's not necessary (people naively say the same about racism too).



			
				Juno said:
			
		

> You do realise that part and parcel of undermining the agency of women is not taking them seriously when they commit crimes, right? Feminists are the ones fighting for male victims of sexual assault to be taken as seriously as female victims and decrying double standards like this, yet how many guys in this thread just guffawed like prats over the idea of two women sexually assaulting a man?


Ding Ding Ding


Anyway,  So they're not considering this _sexual _assault? Baloney! And people mocking and blaming the victim, shame on you.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Jul 15, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> The kind of man who does not want to cheat on his girlfriend.



Or the kind of man who does not find the two girls attractive


----------



## master bruce (Jul 15, 2009)

why did some dude neg me for stating my opinion????????


Dude, noobs need to stop coming in here and negging ppl for their opinion.

I should report you to the mods.

My opinion wasn't directed at anybody on this forum and it was directed at the wimpy dude in this story. It wasn't generalized comment, it was a discrete comment(directed soley at him).
That was the point of the OP creating this thread, to get our "own" opinions.



I try hard not to neg ppl in this forum and can count the times that I have negged anyone.
Next time I am negged, I will report the perp and get you banned, believe that bro.

Stop freaking negging ppl for voicing thier discrete opinion to a topic in which the point of the thread is to do just such.



Thats why ppl bash noobs.


Bruce out, bro.


----------



## Altron (Jul 15, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> The kind of man who does not want to cheat on his girlfriend.


----------



## master bruce (Jul 15, 2009)

Altron said:


>



I'm all for that, but why did he flirt with them know they would want to take it further.



like someone else said, never flirt with a woman you aren't willing to sleep with.
thats called leading someone on.


When I flirt with a chick, its becuase I might just want to make her day or etc.
The point is though, that whatever the reason, I never ever flirt with any chick that I'm not willing to sleep with.




Thats player rule number 3.

number 2 is smile.

number 1 is always look your best.


----------



## Hibino (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow almost the same thing happened in Sweden an couple of days ago. Two McDonalds employee went Chuck Norris on some poor dudes ass.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 15, 2009)

if they didn't "bite" him he wouldn't have complained, but his GF saw the marks and flipped out on his bitchass. case closed. loser loses chicas win but lose job


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 15, 2009)

He should have just whacked them one if they wouldn't leave.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like this man's boat has just come in, and on board is a happy meal to boot.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 15, 2009)

odd news


----------



## LoboFTW (Jul 15, 2009)

If only they weren't fat and violent. Then it would be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

He must've been wearing AXE.


----------



## r o f l NOOBCAKES (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't understand some peoples comments here.
If it where 2 man doing that to 1 female, it's probably going to be taken more serious. |:
But because the roles are turned, the guy is suddenly a 'whimp/pussy' ?
Nuts. 
:/


----------



## Juno (Jul 15, 2009)

master bruce said:


> I'm all for that, but why did he flirt with them know they would want to take it further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That disgusting rhetoric is used against rape victims too. "Didn't want to be raped? You should have flirted with the guy beforehand." Like victims should have known they were approaching a psychopath.

Flirting isn't an invitation to anything more than flirting. Get that through your head first. Especially given that what people choose to interpret as flirting is only that - an interpretation, and can refer to pretty innoncuous friendliness. And people who have no compunctions about sexually assaulting others are fucking sociopaths at the very least, so why should their interpretation of their victim's body language be trusted?

And as for all the people calling him a 'wuss' or a 'whimp', you wouldn't be saying this if two guys went after a girl, groping her, biting her and following her into her car. You'd think that was appalling behaviour and she was right to press charges. But because a guy objects to the same treatment, he's a wimp?

I get it. If a guy feels he's entitled to be free of sexual harrassment and assault, he's somehow less of a man because there's nothing worse than being on the same level as women.  You guys couldn't make it more obvious how much contempt you hold for victims of sexual assault, male and female.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hell if they did it to me I would sue the shit out of them, what's better getting laid by too fat girls (the girl they showed on the news was big) or getting a shit load of money.



What fat girls are you guys talking about? They didn't show any of the chicks in the vid.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2009)

> The man is gay, not only that but a pussy.


So because I'm handsome I should be able to force myself on any woman, and if they reject they are lesbians.

People need to stop saying shit like this. Assuming he did say no, they had no right to continue end of. Such situations are hard to deal with as well, he could have more than likely slapped the taste out of their mouth but if that happened he would likely be tried for attempted rape.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 15, 2009)

has no one made a happy meal reference?


----------



## armorknight (Jul 15, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> So what if the situation was reversed and two Mexican guys were bullying and terrorizing a young white girl sexually? The conservative cops would have probably bludgeoned them to death. Just another example of the double standard.



Double standards suck, especially for men. There's almost no hope of eliminating them since most men don't notice or care, and the ones that do complain aren't taken seriously by society.

The best course of action for men in these situations is to just get the hell out of there. Trying anything else will likely get the blame shifted to you regardless of the situation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2009)

Considering they sprayed him with caramel syrup and bit him, I deduce that it must've been chocolate AXE.


----------



## Mish (Jul 15, 2009)

I would have killed those girls. 

They deserve a good beating.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

"I didn't even get to finish my meal . I had to have a threesome with some chicks instead >_>"


----------



## The Imp (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm loling at most of these comments. Double standards... :taichou


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn the boy didn't even get to finish is meal. I bet he had a big mac. Those girls would have to pay. Seriously if they did sexually assault him then they need to be charged.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah.....that's just...yeah, weird.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 15, 2009)

You don't flirt when you don't want the girls, idiot. 

And then guys bitch because we say we lead them on


----------



## Sejame (Jul 15, 2009)

Mariko-Chan said:


> You don't flirt when you don't want the girls, idiot.
> 
> And then guys bitch because we say we lead them on



Nonsense. Girls are all the time flirting to get their way, guys complaining about it is one thing but sexually assaulting them is another.

The girls could have just whined. There's nothing worse than two girls getting together and doing this to you when you really have no interest in them.
He also has a girlfriend, no one knows how serious they are but if you really like someone then having this happen to you is terrible.

Reminds me of:

Orochimaru never could have killed the Sauce!!!!


----------



## The Precentor (Jul 15, 2009)

The Sexual Assault Internet Response Guide:

Two Guys Assaulting a Girl:  Act appalled while occasionally making hints that "the bitch secretly wanted it."

Two Guys Assaulting a Guy:  Long rant about how horribly deviant, depraved, and immoral all gays are.

Two Girls Assaulting a Guy:  Make fun of the guy for complaining about it.  Imply that "all real men would take any sex with any girl at any time because real men are physically incapable of monogamy, commitment, and simply not being horny."

Two Girls Assaulting a Girl:  Masturbate to the news article.


----------



## Weak (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh great, another news story where no one can grasp the concept of a man being sexually assaulted. It doesn't make any sense unless the victim is a fourteen year old schoolgirl skipping along the sidewalk sipping lemonade on the way to the animal shelter to nurse an abandoned puppy back to health.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 15, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> The Sexual Assault Internet Response Guide:
> 
> Two Guys Assaulting a Girl:  Act appalled while occasionally making hints that "the bitch secretly wanted it."
> 
> ...



I'm positive that this is pretty accurate.


----------



## Xion (Jul 15, 2009)

Wonder what his secret is?


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2009)

Xion said:


> Wonder what his secret is?



Girls love guys who eat at McDonald's


----------



## Neco (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok heres what really happened.  The girlfriend found out about it and he screamed rape to not get shit on by his girlfriend.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Jul 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hell if they did it to me I would sue the shit out of them, what's better getting laid by too fat girls (the girl they showed on the news was big) or getting a shit load of money.



Opinions vary.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> The Sexual Assault Internet Response Guide:
> 
> Two Guys Assaulting a Girl:  Act appalled while occasionally making hints that "the bitch secretly wanted it."
> 
> ...


This is the truth.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 15, 2009)

Bruce said:
			
		

> 2 hot latin thick juicy firey sexy spanish chicks



I didn't see evidence of any of this.  Considering they tried to eat him, my money is on Manbearpig's.


----------



## Peter (Jul 15, 2009)

Guess he ordered a Happy Meal :ho


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 15, 2009)

I would do them, then sue Mc Donalds.


----------



## zuul (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate those sluts, trying to steal other's BF by force. 

Double standards of doom. If it was gender-reversed, everyone would be shoked and blablah rape is disgusting blahblah.
But when it's a female assaulting a man, it's alright and the poor dude will be mocked.


----------



## dreams lie (Jul 15, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> The Sexual Assault Internet Response Guide:
> 
> Two Guys Assaulting a Girl:  Act appalled while occasionally making hints that "the bitch secretly wanted it."
> 
> ...


----------



## OSO (Jul 15, 2009)

While they guy is a pussy.......... if it was a real man he'd have gotten a threesome and free mcdonalds. instead of crying like a little bitch on the news  for people to take him seriously. 


..would you like some sexual assault with your burger sir
?


----------



## On and On (Jul 15, 2009)

CTK's wet dream


----------



## Magus (Jul 15, 2009)

> At one point Smith says the two girls jumped on him and bit him twice so hard that he went to the hospital.



If they were so hungry he should?ve just given them some of his protein. That would?ve ensured they put on some weight.


----------



## Tabbycosplay (Jul 15, 2009)

This was actually very funny, I think he just felt bad for almost cheating on his GF


----------



## Ceria (Jul 15, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Damn what is with all these crazy chicks lately? I feel bad for that man, if he didn't want to fuck them, he didn't want to fuck them



_It happens, they were probably maury show rejects and you better run for your life if they want to fuck you. 

But unlike the hot coffee lawsuit, this one is actually legitimate. _


----------



## Iria (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL what a liar

This is all the BS he fed his gf


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 15, 2009)

^I hate when people say stupid shit like this.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

Pics of the two 16 yr olds or it didn't happen.


----------



## E (Jul 15, 2009)

lol fat spic whores


----------



## Cirus (Jul 15, 2009)

Really it all depends on what the video shows.  If the video shows what he says then it is the truth.  Though as long as the cops did there job properly even though they didn't go after it with a fever pace then there is no reason to sue.  

Still I think there is some half truth in there.  Basically I think the guy did enjoy himself while that was going on but turned them down when it started going a little to far and then it went from bad to worse because the women thought he was playing.


----------



## Magnet (Jul 15, 2009)

omg
he didnt finish his meal???? i would of slapped the bitches


----------



## Iria (Jul 15, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> ^I hate when people say stupid shit like this.



oh im sorry

yeah poor defenseless innocent guy


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2009)

So a guy can not be sexually assaulted by women in your opinion?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 15, 2009)

I truly cannot fathom the sheer stupidity this thread is invested with, I really can't.


----------



## Iria (Jul 15, 2009)

No they definitely can but this guy's story is so incongruous and disingenuous that its laughable. "I didnt get to finish my meal"? Yeah sounds like true trauma -__-


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jul 15, 2009)

This is why i eat at Arby's.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 15, 2009)

Iria said:


> No they definitely can but this guy's story is so incongruous and disingenuous that its laughable. "I didnt get to finish my meal"? Yeah sounds like true trauma -__-


 Just because a person doesn't suffer trauma doesn't mean the person isn't offeneded and doesn't mean there isn't a case.

Also somethings out in the court system seem so out there lacking any congruity when in fact after some investigation have proven to be true.  As I have said before it all comes down to the video that no one here has seen.  Which would be the factor to show if it is true or not.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2009)

Iria said:


> No they definitely can but this guy's story is so incongruous and disingenuous that its laughable. "I didnt get to finish my meal"? Yeah sounds like true trauma -__-



Oh I see where you are coming from.  Yeah that line does sound a little too suspicious as well.

But then we have others in this thread that seem to think that such a thing is impossible it is making me a little pissed off a bit.  Not that anything like that happened to me but the whole double standard that is in this thread is a bit sickening.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 15, 2009)

One more reason to eat at KFC.


----------



## master bruce (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemesis said:


> So a guy can not be sexually assaulted by women in your opinion?




only a very weak guy.
i.e. a wimp.


----------



## RyuKen-O (Jul 16, 2009)

Weird, usually it's the other way around.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 16, 2009)

The guy probably did enjoy the harmless flirting.  But once it goes past that to being tackled and bitten so hard you have to go to the emergency room, that's another story.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 16, 2009)

master bruce said:


> only a very weak guy.
> i.e. a wimp.



Or a big strong hulk women.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

OSO said:


> While they guy is a pussy.......... if it was a real man he'd have gotten a threesome and free mcdonalds. instead of crying like a little bitch on the news  for people to take him seriously.
> 
> 
> ..would you like some sexual assault with your burger sir
> ?



I don't see how turning down sex from two ugly girls makes someone a lesser man. Hell, I don't see how turning down unwanted sex makes anyone less of a person. 



Knifefight said:


> CTK's wet dream



You really don't know me, do you? 

I despise the idea of threesomes.


----------



## xpeed (Jul 16, 2009)

Obviously you guys haven't seen a teenage girl during her period can do to a man......it's not as fun as you may think.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Link removed
> 
> Its pretty fucked up how the cops reacted to this, I feel a law suite coming on.



Yeah even though it's more common that we hear about men sexually assulting women....they should never assume that it doesn't also happen the other way around because it does.

What those girls did was really uncalled for.

And honestly I don't think that most people would want that kind of extreme attention from someone they hardly know. I'm pretty sure it would make a lot of people uncomfortable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah even though it's more common that we hear about men sexually assulting women....they should never assume that it doesn't also happen the other way around because it does.
> 
> What those girls did was really uncalled for.
> 
> And honestly I don't think that most people would want that kind of extreme attention from someone they hardly know. I'm pretty sure it would make a lot of people uncomfortable.



Plus the guy is twenty...girls at the McDonalds are usually a little closer to the underaged side. Even if he wanted to do something, there was the risk of them being underaged. 

I think most guys would react badly if without warning some girl grabbed their dick unprovoked and then rifled through their car.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Plus the guy is twenty...girls at the McDonalds are usually a little closer to the underaged side. Even if he wanted to do something, there was the risk of them being underaged.
> 
> I think most guys would react badly if without warning some girl grabbed their dick unprovoked and then rifled through their car.



Fuck yeah, getting your dick grabbed is not worth people stealing shit from your car.

So wait, if they stole shit from his car, shouldn't he be complaining about that instead?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Fuck yeah, getting your dick grabbed is not worth people stealing shit from your car.
> 
> So wait, if they stole shit from his car, shouldn't he be complaining about that instead?



On the news he actually mentioned it, but really getting your dick grabbed and fucking fat girls isn't worth not suing McDonalds.


----------



## Slacker (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the sex included with my happy meal?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> On the news he actually mentioned it, but really getting your dick grabbed and fucking fat girls isn't worth not suing McDonalds.



Well I say nay, because if everyone who got robbed by a McDonald's employee sued them for sexual assault or whatever, they wouldn't have a dollar menu anymore. And that would be a goddamn tragedy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Well I say nay, because if everyone who got robbed by a McDonald's employee sued them for sexual assault or whatever, they wouldn't have a dollar menu anymore. And that would be a goddamn tragedy.



There's video tape of it and the dude has one of the girl's hats in his car. So its kind of obvious that the girls touched him on the tape and that the hat was taken into his vehicle


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's video tape of it and the dude has one of the girl's hats in his car. So its kind of obvious that the girls touched him on the tape and that the hat was taken into his vehicle



I don't care, I just want my McChicken sammiches to still be a dollar.


----------



## Kintoki (Jul 16, 2009)

They must've been a couple of BMW's ( Big Mexican Women) that's the only conclusion I can come to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Kintoki said:


> They must've been a couple of BMW's ( Big Mexican Women) that's the only conclusion I can come to.


What? Did you see the video of them?


----------



## Kintoki (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What? Did you see the video of them?



No, don't tell me they were hot... I'll have to go back watch the video. I did read the article and he said he has a girlfriend? That's very suspect based off the situation that went down. I personally would showed them the cannon.


----------



## Karsh (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol I can only imagine what the cops were thinking based on their actons: Wtf are you complaining about?!

This news makes me lol pretty hard just because the whole situation is pretty fucked up, but seriously, guys experience trauma when they're forced upon. Being raped is horrible whether you're a man or woman.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Kintoki said:


> No, don't tell me they were hot... I'll have to go back watch the video. I did read the article and he said he has a girlfriend? That's very suspect based off the situation that went down. I personally would showed them the cannon.



No they were chubby hispanic girls like you said.


----------



## ikra (Jul 16, 2009)

Kudos to the guy for being solid on his stand, unlike ALL of us guys here who will do otherwise


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol at men discriminating themselves


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2009)

master bruce said:


> only a very weak guy.
> i.e. a wimp.



Don't be so stupid.  Most women (if not all) are not week things that need men to protect them.  Physical strength betwee the two genders is not so great either.  It varies person to person.  

Add to the fact there was 2 of them puts the 50/50 in strength well in their favour,  IF what he said was true.


----------



## AuxunauxiaNoname (Jul 16, 2009)

In ancient Aztecs times, they woulda roasted him or just eaten him alive.

Dunno if they woulda added caramel syrup.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jul 16, 2009)

Goddamn sluts.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> The man is gay, not only that but a pussy.



Complaining about being sexually assaulted by a woman. 

Who would've thought


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 17, 2009)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Complaining about being sexually assaulted by a woman.
> 
> Who would've thought



exactly...ive always wanted to have a 3some. He definently has to turn his man badge in.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 17, 2009)

Kintoki said:


> No, don't tell me they were hot...



They're hotter than beelzebub's, happy, buns.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No they were chubby hispanic girls like you said.



I guessed that from the start, they tried to eat the poor guy.  They were some hungry hungry hippo's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 17, 2009)

It was a smart plan, he might get paid some big cash.

This is a serious case with the biting though.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 17, 2009)

The chics were looking for a real 'Big Mac'! I thought some brothers are into the 'meat and potatoes' kind of girls? At least according to Chris Rock.


----------



## Grrblt (Jul 17, 2009)

> "I didn't even get to finish my meal," he recalled.


Link removed

Meal first, then sex. You can all stop calling him a wimp now because he did what any Australian man would do.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

freaking crazy chicks, I see a lawsuit coming.


----------



## hammer (Jul 17, 2009)

his back looked fucked up


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 17, 2009)

Well to his defense, his mother said they were tough girls.



> "This is all while they were working," said Barbara Jones, the alleged victim's mother. "This was all while they were on the clock working."



This is the part that interests me the most.  As if doing it off duty would've been more appropriate, or better yet, that their jobs to serve hamburgers being neglected could've had dire consequences to the world itself.  

But in the end, whether he was actually overpowered or not doesn't fully matter since it was still assault...assuming he wasn't lying about how everything happened.


----------



## Thunder God (Jul 17, 2009)

I would just take them to the bathroom and do 'em hard. Or even better, in the office of the manager


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 17, 2009)

This story makes no sense. At all. 

Which is sad because I want it to


----------



## Nashima (Jul 17, 2009)

SakuraUchiha09 said:


> One more reason to eat at *McDonalds*.



Yes i agree .


----------



## Trism (Jul 17, 2009)

He was sexually assualted and he complained about not finishing his meal? O_o


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2009)

Not surprising, guys aren't generally taken seriously if they claim they've been assaulted by women, yet it happens.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 18, 2009)

This guy needs to strap on a pair.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't see why he would even complain.


----------



## hammer (Jul 18, 2009)

you uys are all idiots for saying hes a pussy

hes in it for the money


----------



## Seany (Jul 18, 2009)

Lmfao.

He's not lovin' it


----------



## Euraj (Jul 18, 2009)

> "I didn't even get to finish my meal," he recalled.


They got to finish theirs though. 

But anyway, assault is assault. You guys should look more into before you write this dude off. Those Latinas could have been on the soccer team or something.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 18, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> I don't see why he would even complain.


Um, maybe because he has a girlfriend, and doesn't like being bitten to the point of bleeding, being robbed, and receiving unwanted out-of-line sexual advances?


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 18, 2009)

This man is such a pussy....


----------



## saga202 (Jul 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He must've been wearing AXE.



Probably that new chocolate stuff. The girls probably wanted some caramel with their chocolate. Yummm


----------



## Tuan (Jul 21, 2009)

2 girls... at mcds....FREE FOOD!!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

I think your right CMX, they were trying to film a new AXE commercial, but it all went wrong.


----------



## saga202 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yup. He should be suing AXE not McDonalds.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 22, 2009)

2Girls1BigMac


----------



## X2thaU (Jul 22, 2009)

hammer said:


> you uys are all idiots for saying hes a pussy
> 
> hes in it for the money



yeah cuz mcdonalds employees are so caked up


----------



## Watchman (Jul 22, 2009)

ITT: You are a pussy if you don't enjoy being sexually assaulted and robbed.

Way to go with the dumb, sex-obsessed hypermacho male sterotypes, you fucking idiots.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jul 22, 2009)

They were hispanic too 

Ruining our society I say


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jul 22, 2009)

master bruce said:


> what kind of man complains about 2 hot latin thick juicy firey sexy spanish chicks jumping on him and wanting to suck syrup off his sack??!?!?!?!?!??!!\



there is absolutely nothing hot about disgusting, fat, hispanic chicks.

if they had tried this on me, i would of dropped them both.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Jul 22, 2009)

I see that this forum is mostly internet tough guys and virgins rolled into one.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 22, 2009)

wait...what?


----------



## korican04 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm heading to McDonald's for lunch now.


----------



## Sen (Jul 22, 2009)

Sad that they'd do that to a customer, esp. if he really told them to stop.  Even worse if the police did mock them, at least they are required to record everything.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jul 22, 2009)

Do we have pictures of the girls already?? 

this is a matter of great importance to my final ruling on this matter


----------



## Avix (Jul 22, 2009)

College Guy said:


> "I didn't even get to finish my meal"



He was raped, robbed and mocked by police.
And he's concerned about his Chicken Mc'Nuggets ...


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 22, 2009)

America has a really great sense of double standards......


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 22, 2009)

It's sad that the cops didn't take him seriously. Looks or genders really has nothing to do with being sexually assaulted. =/


----------



## callinginsane (Jul 22, 2009)

Hard to find such loyal people now of days .


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2009)

Dinner with a show?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Weird,weird shit.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 23, 2009)

This sounds like a dream to me. Although I don't know if I would like it so much in reality since girls who work at Mcdonalds tend to either be underage or over 40 and don't have much in the way of looks.


----------



## Red (Jul 23, 2009)

Double standard. If I sexually assault a girl using "but she enjoyed it" is not going to be a valid defense.


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Jul 23, 2009)

Those girls musta been real ugly if he called it rape.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 23, 2009)

Retarded replies are retarded.
Let me list possible reasons.

1: The guy is not horny and is not interested in sex at the moment
2: The guy is there to eat and not to have sex
3: The guy is in a hurry and wants to finish (why else would you go to to Mc Donalds?)
4: The guy is satisfied with his current gf
5: The guy does not find the girls attractive

I could easilly keep on going but I think this list is long enough...


----------



## Republican (Jul 23, 2009)

Unless the girls were ugly that dude should be happy.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 23, 2009)

Finally! Some pay back.


----------



## hammer (Jul 23, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Retarded replies are retarded.
> Let me list possible reasons.
> 
> 1: The guy is not horny and is not interested in sex at the moment
> ...



guy got a chunk of his back bitten off?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 23, 2009)

Should've dumped coke in their hair. Those bitches would've been ~shaking and crying~.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 23, 2009)

In few months he will win multi million USD lawsuit from both police department and McDonalds, he just needs to pretend he is shocked a little longer.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 23, 2009)

This is weird and stupid, yet very amusing.


----------



## Penance (Jul 23, 2009)

Juno said:


> You do realise that part and parcel of undermining the agency of women is not taking them seriously when they commit crimes, right? Feminists are the ones fighting for male victims of sexual assault to be taken as seriously as female victims and decrying double standards like this, yet how many guys in this thread just guffawed like prats over the idea of two women sexually assaulting a man?



Bullshit, isn't it?


----------

